
New Camera Can See Around Corners - etiam
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603314/new-camera-can-see-around-corners
======
informatimago
2012, femtophotography:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfgsQX78hg8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfgsQX78hg8)

